

PhotoMath available in Android - beobab
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/27/photomath-brings-its-awesome-math-equation-solving-app-to-android/

======
informatimago
What took so long? Rajesh, Leonard and Howard had it done in 2011 already :-)

